# Subpanel Behind Door : 110.26(A)(2)



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got a customer who would like the sub-panel to be located directly behind front door-swing, so its covered when door is opened.

I've heard mixed reviews about this, some install here because space is kept free of clutter, while others feel it conflicts with 110.26(A)(2) :

110.26(A)(2) says "*in all cases*, the work shall permit at least a 90 degree opening of the equipment doors or hinged panels".

If front door was open, panel door could not open. My interpretation of NEC is panel behind door-swing is a code violation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always put panels behind doors in apartments, condos, townhomes etc. Never had a clearance issue.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Close the door when the inspector is there...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

??~CS~??


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Not an issue, IMHO.

Pete


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

perfectly legal


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

No violation there


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks all, will go ahead and install.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ORB? Horrible idea, everything is brushed nickle these days don't you know.



chicken steve said:


> ??~CS~??


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

onilozay said:


> I've got a customer who would like the sub-panel to be located directly behind front door-swing, so its covered when door is opened.
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews about this, some install here because space is kept free of clutter, while others feel it conflicts with 110.26(A)(2) :
> 
> ...



Well, 110.26 does say that the work space shall be *clear at all times*.

Does that three seconds when the door is open, count as storing something in the working space?


Shouldn't be an issue, in a practical sense. I'd say as long as you can close the subpanel door in an emergency, so that you can *get out when things go wrong*, it should be acceptable. Small panels are located behind doors all the time.

An example where it would be a problem, is if you have equipment with a door that can lock in the open position. In an emergency, your worker should not need to reach for something to close the equipment door hinge, in order to open the personnel door and get out.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I may be inclined to agree with all the other posts above, but since it has been brought up:

What if you did have all the clearances mandated by the NEC with the door being closed - but it was an ingress or egress door for an emergency exit or even for normal travel? do you forcibly block it closed when opening the panel? 

or is that what all them fancy dotted numbers mean?

edit: Even if the walk door was removed for service what about the clearances for non PPE spectators?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That is the only location contractors , homeowners and landlords prefer a panel inside a living space. I've gone rogue and install them in hallways on them where it's convenient to me.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> That is the only location contractors , homeowners and landlords prefer a panel inside a living space. I've gone rogue and install them in hallways on them where it's convenient to me.


I'd say it is OK to put this in a place such as a dwelling unit or an individual office. Where it wouldn't be OK, is in in the main hallway, or otherwise common area, that perhaps 400 people need to escape in an emergency.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Carultch said:


> I'd say it is OK to put this in a place such as a dwelling unit or an individual office. Where it wouldn't be OK, is in in the main hallway, or otherwise common area, that perhaps 400 people need to escape in an emergency.


If 400 people need to get out of the building during an emergency, who is gonna need to be working on the panel at that time? :blink:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> That is the only location contractors , homeowners and landlords prefer a panel inside a living space. I've gone rogue and install them in hallways on them where it's convenient to me.




Hallways work best and a Hinged Painting covering Panel pleases everyone .
I see that in lots of High End Residential .



Pete


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If we keep talking about this, some tool will submit a code proposal banning it because they will feel all bigshot about themselves afterwards, and put that into their linkedin profile that they have changed the code..... Hell, they might even get to be Electrician Pro of the Month at ET from it!


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

480sparky said:


> If 400 people need to get out of the building during an emergency, who is gonna need to be working on the panel at that time? :blink:


Nobody will be working on it but nobody will be running past it as the plasma ball erupts either. Nobody seems inclined to use an emergency egress if flames and sparks are erupting adjacent to it for some reason! LOL


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Carultch said:


> I'd say it is OK to put this in a place such as a dwelling unit or an individual office. Where it wouldn't be OK, is in in the main hallway, or otherwise common area, that perhaps 400 people need to escape in an emergency.


I'd be the 401st leading the pack.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

480sparky said:


> If 400 people need to get out of the building during an emergency, who is gonna need to be working on the panel at that time? :blink:


I'm thinking more likely it would be the other way around. Someone is in the middle of working on the panel that is right by the exit door, and suddenly the 400 people do need to escape.

The guy working on the panel escapes, but he leaves his toolbag behind, and now people can't easily get through the exit without a trip hazard. To add insult to injury, the open panel shoots an arc blast at the crowd.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

shockdoc said:


> i'd be the 401st leading the pack.


nice!!!


----------

